# Charge FP1 Eclipse 2.0 Not Going into Deep Sleep



## tetrisiz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm having a weird issue ever since I switched to FP1. I was first on the Eclipse deodexed debloated stock rom (before 2.0) came out. I first noticed it with this where My battery was draining very quickly. I looked in "Battery Use" and 'Android OS' is consistently the number one drain with 47% to 60% drain. I downloaded CPU Spy and noticed that the phone was hardly if ever going into deep sleep (even if I left it on charging all night it) it stays mostly at 100mhz. I then moved to Eclipse 2.0 when it came out and am having the same issue. I have 15% batter drain over the last 1 1/2 hours with hardly any use. I got BetterBatteryStats and it seems that "SDM_Partial_Waklock" is consistently using the most battery (under Partial Wakelocks). So it looks like something is preventing the phone from going into deep sleep. Anybody have any suggestions/fix or having the same issue?

EDIT: I never noticed an issue on Eclipse EP4D as I had really good 12+ hours of battery life.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Use titanium to freeze or remove sdm and see if that fixes the problem.

After a quick Google sdm appears to be related to ota updates and Verizon sync so it should be safe to remove.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

tetrisiz said:


> I'm having a weird issue ever since I switched to FP1. I was first on the Eclipse deodexed debloated stock rom (before 2.0) came out. I first noticed it with this where My battery was draining very quickly. I looked in "Battery Use" and 'Android OS' is consistently the number one drain with 47% to 60% drain. I downloaded CPU Spy and noticed that the phone was hardly if ever going into deep sleep (even if I left it on charging all night it) it stays mostly at 100mhz. I then moved to Eclipse 2.0 when it came out and am having the same issue. I have 15% batter drain over the last 1 1/2 hours with hardly any use. I got BetterBatteryStats and it seems that "SDM_Partial_Waklock" is consistently using the most battery (under Partial Wakelocks). So it looks like something is preventing the phone from going into deep sleep. Anybody have any suggestions/fix or having the same issue?
> 
> EDIT: I never noticed an issue on Eclipse EP4D as I had really good 12+ hours of battery life.


 Were you using plume for twitter?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## seitentaisei (Dec 11, 2011)

I've noticed the same problem. Phone stayed at 100 MHz all night even with data and wifi off, 4/5 bar reception. Partial fix was to change CPU governor in voltage control to 'Conservative' when not in use. This seemed to permit deep sleep the next night (with data on!). 'Powersave' governor just made the phone unuseably slow. If only samsung would release source so we could shove better governors in again.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

seitentaisei said:


> I've noticed the same problem. Phone stayed at 100 MHz all night even with data and wifi off, 4/5 bar reception. Partial fix was to change CPU governor in voltage control to 'Conservative' when not in use. This seemed to permit deep sleep the next night (with data on!). 'Powersave' governor just made the phone unuseably slow. If only samsung would release source so we could shove better governors in again.


Same with me


----------

